# A really good Ejyptian musk?



## my2scents (Nov 18, 2010)

Does anyone know where to ge a good authentic Ejptian musk fragrance oil for soaping that won't toatally break the bank?
I love it & have been wearing it as a fragrance for years but its like $14 PER OZ.


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 18, 2010)

You can find lots of them here> http://www.fragranceoilfinder.com/catal ... a&x=10&y=7


----------



## my2scents (Nov 18, 2010)

whoa!!!!! really ? this is GOLDEN !!! Love ya soap buddy!


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 18, 2010)

my2scents said:
			
		

> whoa!!!!! really ? this is GOLDEN !!! Love ya soap buddy!


You're very welcome.


----------

